# AZ Beowtch thread - for therapy



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

YOUR ALL A BUNCH OF POSERS!!!!

HUNTER IS THE BEST SKI AREA IN THE WORLD AND IF YOU CAN'T SKI IT YOU SUCK...  GO TO BELLEAYRE OR WINDHAM...
PLATTEKILL BLOWS WHEN IT DOESN'T HAVE NATURAL SNOW...

FREE GSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wow... that felt great...  next?


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

This thread sucks. My ski-off thread was way betterer.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh, fun.  Let me try.

Seeded bumps are boring.  "Look at me!  I can ski the exact same line for 4 hours straight!"


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> " I can ski the exact same line for 4 hours straight!"



Because you said this, I'm willing to bet you can't.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Because you said this, I'm willing to bet you can't.




buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurn.....


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Because you said this, I'm willing to bet you can't.



Can't or wouldn't want to?

Answer: both.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2011)

Real skiers use poles that come up past their knees! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> Can't or wouldn't want to?
> 
> Answer: both.



Cause and effect...or vice versa.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Real skiers use poles that come up past their knees! :lol:



When I ski - I use three poles...  Tripod effect...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Cause and effect...or vice versa.



Does it really matter?  Just set up a seeded bump with mandatory GS turns thrown in for fun ski off and get it over with!  :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> When I ski - I use three poles...  Tripod effect...



Its tough when gravity takes over do to old age and causes things to droop   :lol:


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Does it really matter?  Just set up a seeded bump with mandatory GS turns thrown in for fun ski off and get it over with!  :lol:



When I'm on a snowboard i get yelled at by skiers more in seeded bumps..


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Cause and effect...or vice versa.



Close, but it's a little more complicated than that.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

I really like the snow tire threads


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> Close, but it's a little more complicated than that.



Not really.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Its tough when gravity takes over do to old age and causes things to droop   :lol:



no doubt...  Swing low sweet chariot...


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> no doubt...  Swing low sweet chariot...



Keep the old person posts to K-zone cuz that's where they all are.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> I really like the snow tire threads



And manual transmission threads...  Where I get called out as a weenie cause I like my Tiptronic..

btw... What did you have for lunch today?


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Keep the old person posts to K-zone cuz that's where they all are.




Now that made me laugh out loud...  baw haw haw...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Keep the old person posts to K-zone cuz that's where they all are.





dmc said:


> Now that made me laugh out loud...  baw haw haw...



It's only funny because its true. :lol:


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> btw... What did you have for lunch today?



Grilled Cheese?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> And manual transmission threads...  Where I get called out as a weenie cause I like my Tiptronic..
> 
> btw... What did you have for lunch today?



I think I'm going to take a date to outback


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> And manual transmission threads...  Where I get called out as a weenie cause I like my Tiptronic..
> 
> btw... What did you have for lunch today?



Well, D, while I was reading the "What are you doing now" thread I pounded a 6'er of Bud a ripped the one hitter a couple of times. Very nice of you to ask.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

bvibert said:


> It's only funny because its true. :lol:



I swear a long time ago - someone told me to meet a bunch of those folks at the bar at KMart..   As I was wlking up - I saw them and thought... wow...  those guys are really old..  And turned around and walked away...


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Well, D, while I was reading the "What are you doing now" thread I pounded a 6'er of Bud a ripped the one hitter a couple of times. Very nice of you to ask.



it's a meal


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> And manual transmission threads...  Where I get called out as a weenie cause I like my Tiptronic..



Cars without clutch pedals _are_ for weenies.  Sorry, but its true.

Now, who can tell recommend me a good digital picture frame?


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> As I was wlking up - I saw them and thought... wow...  those guys are really old..  And turned around and walked away...



Why? You would have fit right in... :razz:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> I swear a long time ago - someone told me to meet a bunch of those folks at the bar at KMart..   As I was wlking up - I saw them and thought... wow...  those guys are really old..  And turned around and walked away...



I had a similar though the 1st time I met some of them at a BMMC now heading on 8 or 9 years ago - then they handed me a beer (back when you could actually bring your own beers to BMMC  )


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

Those that are still bitter about the GSS thing need to move on with life. Or get one.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Those that are still bitter about the GSS thing need to move on with life. Or get one.



Not bitter... just missing his banter and goofyness...

i know he pulled some dick moves - but - he was a lot of fun here..


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Those that are still bitter about the GSS thing need to move on with life. Or get one.



But isn't that the point of this thread?

Now I don't know what I need to do to fit in.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Why? You would have fit right in... :razz:



Well now i do cause I'm ancient...  But they are older'r...


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> And manual transmission threads...  Where I get called out as a weenie cause I like my Tiptronic..
> 
> btw... What did you have for lunch today?



floor mat and jacket quivers FTW   :flag: :uzi: uke:


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> I swear a long time ago - someone told me to meet a bunch of those folks at the bar at KMart..   As I was wlking up - I saw them and thought... wow...  those guys are really old..  And turned around and walked away...



You should've gone up to them---maybe they would've bought you a beer THEN you could leave.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> But isn't that the point of this thread?
> 
> Now I don't know what I need to do to fit in.



It is the point of the thread which is why I'm pointing out the sheer lameness of the GSS fan boys.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

I dont use the right tires...
I dont drive a manual...
I don't spend days searching out deals to ski a little area...
I dont wear underwear most days..


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Those that are still bitter about the GSS thing need to move on with life. Or get one.





Free GSS


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> You should've gone up to them---maybe they would've bought you a beer THEN you could leave.



I always try to buy the first beer...


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Free GSS



I hear Andyzone is rocking lately.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> I dont use the right tires...
> I dont drive a manual...
> I don't spend days searching out deals to ski a little area...
> I dont wear underwear most days..



You forgot the most important one there D.....

I don't give a sh$t about most anything   :lol:


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

GSS loves those seeded bumps.... just sayin'


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> It is the point of the thread which is why I'm pointing out the sheer lameness of the GSS fan boys.



As is the CLITS


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> I hear Andyzone is rocking lately.



Is that still around?  It became a total WF lovefest...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> I hear Andyzone is rocking lately.



You've been given bad information.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> I hear Andyzone is rocking lately.



Ha ha.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> As is the CLITS



Another laugh out loud...

Thnaks for entertaining me during this horribly long webcast...


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> GSS loves those seeded bumps.... just sayin'



Yep. Total goose stomper:


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Is that still around?  It became a total WF lovefest...



Yes, you should come back---WF's all gone now except for Jack pokes his head in every now and then. It's all about Greek Peak now!!! :razz:


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Yep. Total goose stomper:



baw haw haw... is that him?


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> You've been given bad information.



Wrong. Andy says so:

http://nsmountainsports.com/index.php?option=com_jfusion&Itemid=53&jfile=viewtopic.php&f=3&t=1717


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Another laugh out loud...
> 
> Thnaks for entertaining me during this horribly long webcast...



Welcome---webcast's blow


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Wrong. Andy says so:
> 
> http://nsmountainsports.com/index.php?option=com_jfusion&Itemid=53&jfile=viewtopic.php&f=3&t=1717



those animated icons make me nauseous


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> baw haw haw... is that him?



It is.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> It is.



Does he keep one ski in the trough and just raises the other over the bump?

that could be a new style he's working on...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Wrong. Andy says so:
> 
> http://nsmountainsports.com/index.php?option=com_jfusion&Itemid=53&jfile=viewtopic.php&f=3&t=1717



You said NS was rocking, I said no...the link shows "we are dying"...that's rocking??


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Yep. Total goose stomper:



Example #1 why I'm not eager to meet more AZers.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Yes, you should come back---WF's all gone now except for Jack pokes his head in every now and then. It's all about Greek Peak now!!! :razz:



Correction. Everybody's all gone. All ten of them. Except for you.


----------



## neil (Jan 6, 2011)

Seeded or natural bumps don't make a difference to me. I sideslip down them both the same on my snowboard.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> those animated icons make me nauseous



Really?? I think they're funnier than hell when used properly.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> You said NS was rocking, I said no...the link shows "we are dying"...that's rocking??



Wow. Are you serious? :roll:

sar·casm
noun \ˈsär-ˌka-zəm\
Definition of SARCASM
1
: a sharp and often satirical or ironic utterance designed to cut or give pain
2
a : a mode of satirical wit depending for its effect on bitter, caustic, and often ironic language that is usually directed against an individual b : the use or language of sarcasm


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 6, 2011)

haha this is a pretty funny demonstration of the bitterness and one sided-ness


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

neil said:


> Seeded or natural bumps don't make a difference to me. I sideslip down them both the same on my snowboard.



:lol: Nice.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Correction. Everybody's all gone. All ten of them. Except for you.



Nah, there's me and a couple more---we b chillin---just sayin'


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Does he keep one ski in the trough and just raises the other over the bump?
> 
> that could be a new style he's working on...



It's called goose stomping.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Nah, there's me and a couple more---we b chillin---just sayin'



Sounds awesome.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> haha this is a pretty funny demonstration of the bitterness and one sided-ness



DHS in 3...2....1....

Now you've done it!!!

:lol:


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Sounds awesome.



Least there's no circle


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> DHS in 3...2....1....
> 
> Now you've done it!!!
> 
> :lol:



No. Not unless dmc reports a post.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Wow. Are you serious? :roll:
> 
> sar·casm
> noun \ˈsär-ˌka-zəm\
> ...



no


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Least there's no circle



Waaaah. I'm not part of the cool kids.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> No. Not unless dmc reports a post.



Not me, bro, I can handle myself---don't need to go crying to mommy


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> No. Not unless dmc reports a post.



reported...


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Not me, bro, I can handle myself---don't need to go crying to mommy



I'm constantly hitting that button...   It's what I do...


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> reported...



Great. Now we're going to have a 14 page discussion in the mod forum on whether I should ban myself.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Not me, bro, I can handle myself---don't need to go crying to mommy



true,

but, you sure do a lot of crying about me here.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Waaaah. I'm not part of the cool kids.



the CLITS are a tad clicky...  I wouldnt go so far as to say "cool"...  

Some are getting there...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> true,
> 
> but, you sure do a lot of crying about me here.



No tears spilled here cowboy---giving yourself too much credit


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Great. Now we're going to have a 14 page discussion in the mod forum on whether I should ban myself.



Reported...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Waaaah. I'm not part of the cool kids.



So your admitting to the "Circle", cool, are you guys like the Skulls??


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Belleayre is for people that can't handle hunter!!!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> So your admitting to the "Circle", cool, are you guys like the Skulls??



Oh...there is definitely an inner circle. Yep. Indeed. There's a whole gang initation process too. You have to ski seeded bumps with us for 4 hours. I doubt you could hack it so no worries.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

can a circle be made with just 2 people?

because for a couple of guys who whine about circles, camp and TJ certainly try very hard to make their own.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Oh...there is definitely an inner circle. Yep. Indeed. There's a whole gang initation process too. You have to ski seeded bumps with us for 4 hours. I doubt you could hack it so no worries.



I knew it!  That's why I'm not allowed make jokes without being referred to as a douche.

Does Sundown have tickets on Liftopia?


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Oh...there is definitely an inner circle. Yep. Indeed. There's a whole gang initation process too. You have to ski seeded bumps with us for 4 hours. I doubt you could hack it so no worries.



sounds like torture..


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Belleayre is for people that can't handle hunter!!!!



i like belleayre, i might go there saturday. or maybe plattekill.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> I knew it!  That's why I'm not allowed make jokes without being referred to as a douche.



It's territory bro. Turf, ya know?



St. Bear said:


> Does Sundown have tickets on Liftopia?



Sundown doesn't discount tickets.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i like belleayre, i might go there saturday. or maybe plattekill.



If i wasnt busy Saturday - I'd hit Platt... they've been getting some good snow...


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Belleayre is for people that can't handle hunter!!!!



I skied Belleayre last spring. Had to. Hunter was closed...


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Sundown doesn't discount tickets.



Hmm, and I don't have a camera to submit a 4 hour video of me skiing seeded bumps.  Looks like I'm staying on the outside looking in.


----------



## neil (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone had a bad experience with a ski shop due to their own shitty attitude? Post about it here.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> Hmm, and I don't have a camera to submit a 4 hour video of me skiing seeded bumps.  Looks like I'm staying on the outside looking in.



Darn. I'm sure we'd all get a chuckle out of it too. I'm sure you would rip tthose perfectly even seeded lines:


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

neil said:


> Anyone had a bad experience with a ski shop due to their own shitty attitude? Post about it here.



CLASSIC! Nice one.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> I skied Belleayre last spring. Had to. Hunter was closed...



Thats a good thing..


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

neil said:


> Anyone had a bad experience with a ski shop due to their own shitty attitude? Post about it here.



And I'll be there - to get the real story - supporting local ski shops...  

Part of our fabric..  just sayin'


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Part of our fabric..  just sayin'



You don't need to speak for everybody. It's part of YOUR fabric.....like in the underwear......that you don't wear. :blink:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 6, 2011)

PULEEEZE  Ullr I'm beggin  - gimme one major dumpage to kill all this Bullshit trash talkin -- we farkin NEED to ski , not Post up shit


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Darn. I'm sure we'd all get a chuckle out of it too. I'm sure you would rip tthose perfectly even seeded lines:



The video would look like this clip from The Simpsons.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvwnwBbX70k


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

St. Bear said:


>



Fail.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry.  I compute like I ski.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> You don't need to speak for everybody. It's part of YOUR fabric.....like in the underwear......that you don't wear. :blink:



wow...   Well... your part of the(my) fabric... Took a while.. But your "in" with all the cool bumpers now...


----------



## neil (Jan 6, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> PULEEEZE  Ullr I'm beggin  - gimme one major dumpage to kill all this Bullshit trash talkin -- we farkin NEED to ski , not Post up shit



No need. Simply go to a mountain with snow making capabilities of >100,000 gallons per minute with 4000psi per pipe with the ability to cover 20 acres per hour with a snow moisture content of at least 24.2%. By my calculations that would be Killington.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> wow...   Well... your part of the(my) fabric... Took a while.. But your "in" with all the cool bumpers now...



Hey....thanks man. I'll tell Brian to hug you for me.

It's been real. It's been fun. Just not real fun. Gotta get some work done...


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> YOUR ALL A BUNCH OF POSERS!!!!
> 
> HUNTER IS THE BEST SKI AREA IN THE WORLD AND IF YOU CAN'T SKI IT YOU SUCK...  GO TO BELLEAYRE OR WINDHAM...
> PLATTEKILL BLOWS WHEN IT DOESN'T HAVE NATURAL SNOW...
> ...



Should be "You're."  :flame:


: )  Just doin' my part.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> can a circle be made with just 2 people?
> 
> because for a couple of guys who whine about circles, camp and TJ certainly try very hard to make their own.



Again, some are verbal about it and some aren't....get it??? Way to let it go champ.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Oh...there is definitely an inner circle. Yep. Indeed. There's a whole gang initation process too. You have to ski seeded bumps with us for 4 hours. I doubt you could hack it so no worries.



I'm suire you're correct about my abilities.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Again, some are verbal about it and some aren't....get it??? Way to let it go champ.



got it, you're secret inner circle doesn't like me.

I'm crushed


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> I'm suire you're correct about my abilities.



Well, he nailed my abilities exactly, and he's never even met me before.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> got it, you're secret inner circle doesn't like me.
> 
> I'm crushed



Love this....   
It just goes on and on..  haha..


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

WakeboardMom said:


> Should be "You're."  :flame:
> 
> 
> : )  Just doin' my part.



Im not used to typing with the caps key down.... thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it...


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

IPhones rule!!!! Droids suck...


----------



## marcski (Jan 6, 2011)

This thread sucked. The only ones that made any sense were Warp and WBM.  (at least she has good grammar!).


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> got it, you're secret inner circle doesn't like me.
> 
> I'm crushed



Sensitive today???


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

marcski said:


> This thread sucked. The only ones that made any sense were Warp and WBM.  (at least she has good grammar!).



I think you could've used a semicolon between the sentences.


----------



## neil (Jan 6, 2011)

marcski said:


> This thread sucked. The only ones that made any sense were Warp and WBM.  (at least she has good grammar!).



Wow. That was unwarranted. Don't let me see you in the lift line at Yawgoo...thats all I'm saying.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Sensitive today???



nope

you?


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

neil said:


> Wow. That was unwarranted. Don't let me see you in the lift line at Yawgoo...thats all I'm saying.



You going to light up and blow the smoke in his face?


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

marcski said:


> This thread sucked. The only ones that made any sense were Warp and WBM.  (at least she has good grammar!).



Pah---lease....Warp never makes sense :wink:


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> nope
> 
> you?



Good---you had me worried for a second, I thought our fun was over.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Good---you had me worried for a second, I thought our fun was over.



i know u r but what am i...


----------



## neil (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> You going to light up and blow the smoke in his face?



Yeah and bump into the back of his skis and not even apologize!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Good---you had me worried for a second, I thought our fun was over.



if you're having so much fun, then why do you want me to let it go?  then the fun would be over for you


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> i know u r but what am i...



My dog is tougher than your dog---he'll bite you too!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> if you're having so much fun, then why do you want me to let it go?  then the fun would be over for you



There---now you're gettin' it, welcome back DHS!!!


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm new here.  But I've always wondered whose seed is used to seed these bumps?


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> I'm new here.  But I've always wondered whose seed is used to seed these bumps?



:lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> Well, he nailed my abilities exactly, and he's never even met me before.



Too easy. Anyone that rags on seeded bumps probably can't rip bumps, natural or otherwise. Survival? Maybe. But I've never met someone that _really _can rip bumps scoff at a seeded line. Good bumps are good bumps, regardless of how they're formed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> There---now you're gettin' it, welcome back DHS!!!



you're right camp

I submit to your authority on humor


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

We need  FHW, Woodlandclown, Phineas and all those WF assclowns back---those dudes are good people, great to party with and funny as hell.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

*Ski-Off Time*

campgottagopee vs. DHS

Place your bets.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Too easy. Anyone that rags on seeded bumps probably can't rip bumps, natural or otherwise. Survival? Maybe. But I've never met someone that _really _can rip bumps scoff at a seeded line. Good bumps are good bumps, regardless of how they're formed.



sounds like a challenge...    SKI OFFFFFFF!!!!!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> you're right camp
> 
> I submit to your authority on humor



Now why you gotta go and ruin it....it's therapy, or so the title says.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> We need  FHW, Woodlandclown, Phineas and all those WF assclowns back---those dudes are good people, great to party with and funny as hell.



I'm sure they're just clamoring to get back here....

You got the assclown part right though.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> campgottagopee vs. DHS
> 
> Place your bets.



LOL...that was funny


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> LOL...that was funny



I agree. Ryan will smoke you.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> You got the assclown part right though.



Oh I know, they know too---we can smell our own dontchaknow---it's a NY thing


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> I agree. Ryan will smoke you.



Who's Ryan?? What's he smoke??


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> I agree. Ryan will smoke you.



Who's Ryan?  

If there's smoking involved I guess it won't be a Pico...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Oh I know, they know too---we can smell our own dontchaknow---it's a NY thing



you smell each others cornholes?

strange crew you got there.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Who's Ryan?? What's he smoke??



Well there is a Ryan, who likes to wear green clothing and apparently has a thing for feet   :lol:


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> you smell each others cornholes?
> 
> strange crew you got there.



Dogs do it...


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Who's Ryan?



By bad. No first names, right?

Ryan = deadheadskier

And a helluva skier. Where's that walk the talk thread again?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Who's Ryan?
> 
> If there's smoking involved I guess it won't be a Pico...



I'll be testing the new rules at Pico on Saturday actually :lol:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2011)

Moderators - please move this thread to Miscellaneous Discussions. This crap doesn't belong here.
:-?uke::sad::razz::dunce::beer:

Extra emoticons provided for DMCs amusement.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Dogs do it...



You're not inferring anything about the intelligence level of the ADK ass clowns are you?


----------



## neil (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Who's Ryan?
> 
> If there's smoking involved I guess it won't be a Pico...



:lol:


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> I really like the snow tire threads




HAHA anyone got and good snow tire stories?? Dead??


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> It's territory bro. Turf, ya know?
> 
> 
> 
> *Sundown doesn't discount tickets*.



How will billski ever get to ski at your beloved institution without his discounts and coupons?


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> How will billski ever get to ski at your beloved institution without his discounts and coupons?



:lol: Nobody's immune here.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll be testing the new rules at Pico on Saturday actually :lol:



Go git em!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> How will billski ever get to ski at your beloved institution without his discounts and coupons?



It would have to be a package deal where he's ski Sundown, Mohawk, Woodbury and Southington in the same day to make it appealing


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> HAHA anyone got and good snow tire stories?? Dead??



This thread just got dumber.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2011)

It isn't ever going to snow here again in N VT, therefore I have taken my snowtires off.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> You're not inferring anything about the intelligence level of the ADK ass clowns are you?



NOOOOOO!

I don't mess with those guys..  It's part of the NY skiing hierarchy..


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> you smell each others cornholes?
> 
> strange crew you got there.





dmc said:


> Dogs do it...



What he said


----------



## marcski (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> By bad. No first names, right?
> 
> Ryan = deadheadskier
> 
> And a helluva skier. Where's that walk the talk thread again?



Wasn't the good Dr. Dentist talking about REX Ryan?  (hence the feet joke?)  Or did I miss something in this awesome thread?


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> NOOOOOO!
> 
> I don't mess with those guys..  It's part of the NY skiing hierarchy..



:lol: Totally. Bigger is better, don't ya know?

Whiteface! Greatest vertical in the East, even if the Slides are only open 4 hours each season.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> By bad. No first names, right?
> 
> Ryan = deadheadskier
> 
> And a helluva skier. Where's that walk the talk thread again?



Gotcha---you be the only one talkin' about skiing abilities...just sayin'


----------



## 2knees (Jan 6, 2011)

Billski doesnt ski in the flatlands with the panicked masses of flatlanders and over hyped weather prognosticators sending the flatlanders into hysteria sliding off every road into ditches at the first sign of a snowflake.  

did i mention he doesnt like flatlanders who live in the flatlands?


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> You're not inferring anything about the intelligence level of the ADK ass clowns are you?



I resemble that remark


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Gotcha---you be the only one talkin' about skiing abilities...just sayin'



So? Does it bother you?


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> the CLITS are a tad clicky...  I wouldnt go so far as to say "cool"...
> 
> Some are getting there...



I would say they are "tooly cool"  they do entertain me.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> :lol: Totally. Bigger is better, don't ya know?
> 
> Whiteface! Greatest vertical in the East, even if the Slides are only open 4 hours each season.



If you say so...    I'm staying out of it..  

They are also state funded and seem to be making $...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> :lol: Totally. Bigger is better, don't ya know?
> 
> Whiteface! Greatest vertical in the East, even if the Slides are only open 4 hours each season.



Once again, you are correct...golly


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> can a circle be made with just 2 people?
> 
> because for a couple of guys who whine about circles, camp and TJ certainly try very hard to make their own.



We call that a sword fight.  Need at least a couple more for the circle


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> So? Does it bother you?



Not at all.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> We call that a sword fight.  Need at least a couple more for the circle



just don't cross the streams...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Great, now you've all done it...TJ is here, this thread will be locked in 2 seconds


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> Billski doesnt ski in the flatlands with the panicked masses of flatlanders and over hyped weather prognosticators sending the flatlanders into hysteria sliding off every road into ditches at the first sign of a snowflake.
> 
> did i mention he doesnt like flatlanders who live in the flatlands?



Does he not hail from the northern plains on NY? The little fuzzy fellow loves to slay the mellow gnar of the East. But only once.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> Billski doesnt ski in the flatlands with the panicked masses of flatlanders and over hyped weather prognosticators sending the flatlanders into hysteria sliding off every road into ditches at the first sign of a snowflake.
> 
> did i mention he doesnt like flatlanders who live in the flatlands?



And visa versa, Greg is afraid to ski north of I-89 where the real mtns are. Probably since he is scared to be too far away from CT and the rest of the C.L.I.T.S.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> just don't cross the streams...



Why, will the Wonder Twin power kick in or something??


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Utah sucks... Jackson Hole is where it's at...  Better and stronger beer...


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Why, will the Wonder Twin power kick in or something??



No... it's just gross...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> No... it's just gross...



LMFAO----you owe me a new keyboard---diet coke everywhere


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> :lol: Totally. Bigger is better, don't ya know?
> 
> Whiteface! Greatest vertical in the East, even if the Slides are only open 4 hours each season.




Only for people that need the lift to get to them,


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Utah sucks... Jackson Hole is where it's at...  Better and stronger beer...



But you can have like 3 wives in Utah, that's pretty cool.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> But you can have like 3 wives in Utah, that's pretty cool.



dumbest thing i ever heard. three girlfriends, maybe


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Utah sucks... Jackson Hole is where it's at...  Better and stronger beer...



Do the wives though?


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> But you can have like 3 wives in Utah, that's pretty cool.



Still doesn't make up for the fact that the beer is only 3.2...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> dumbest thing i ever heard. three girlfriends, maybe



Point taken, I kave no idea what I was even thinking :dunce:


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> This thread just got dumber.



:dunce:   


Sally how you doing... your hernia OK.  WA  I hurt my Belly will you CLITS rub it for me.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't we all just agree to disagree :roll:


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Do the wives though?



I'm guessing Mormon girls are animals in the boudoir


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Can't we all just agree to disagree :roll:



San Diego is German for Whales vagina..


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> :dunce:
> 
> 
> Sally how you doing... your hernia OK.  WA  I hurt my Belly will you CLITS rub it for me.



And dumber....


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> San Diego is German for Whales vagina..



Then San Francisco must be German for Whale's penis?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> But you can have like 3 wives in Utah, that's pretty cool.



And then 3 alimony payments


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> I'm guessing Mormon girls are animals in the boudoir



I wonder if thye are triple input chicks?


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> But you can have like 3 wives in Utah, that's pretty cool.



Why would any man want more than 1 wife? Isn't 1 more than enough?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> I wonder if thye are triple input chicks?



Not if they are 3 San Franciscos


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 6, 2011)

severine said:


> Why would any man want more than 1 wife? Isn't 1 more than enough?



Not me! 1 was more than enough:razz:


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> I wonder if thye are triple input chicks?



Only if you take them out for ice cream...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2011)

severine said:


> Why would any man want more than 1 wife? Isn't 1 more than enough?



Too many kids, too many women to keep happy. It's easier to just sleep around .. ;-)

What is this thread about?


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> And then 3 alimony payments





severine said:


> Why would any man want more than 1 wife? Isn't 1 more than enough?



I knw, I know...it was stupid


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Too many kids, too many women to keep happy. It's easier to just sleep around .. ;-)
> 
> What is this thread about?



We could tell you but it's much better to find out yourself by reading back and never being able to get those 10 minutes of your life back :lol:


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Too many kids, too many women to keep happy. It's easier to just sleep around .. ;-)
> 
> What is this thread about?



Dogs sniffing each other at Whiteface


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> We could tell you but it's much better to find out yourself by reading back and never being able to get those 10 minutes of your life back :lol:



I tried, gave up after 2 pages. I guess I'll just pick up where were are now.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> I knw, I know...it was stupid



You must have been thinking with your ANUS


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> You must have been thinking with your ANUS



It's a good thing peoples teeth aren't there...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> We could tell you but it's much better to find out yourself by reading back and never being able to get those 10 minutes of your life back :lol:



At 20+ pages this has far surpassed the 10 minute read mark.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> It's a good thing peoples teeth aren't there...



Yup, it's bad enough looking from the top end


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> It's a good thing peoples teeth aren't there...



Can't rule out the random pair of false teeth.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Can't rule out the random pair of false teeth.



And some folks definately do have their heads up their a$$


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Dogs sniffing each other at Whiteface





drjeff said:


> You must have been thinking with your ANUS



Woof!!!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 6, 2011)

There's always enough chit talking around to confuse the two ends


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Took 2 hrs for 20 pages---gotta be a record


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Can't rule out the random pair of false teeth.



Proctologists worst nightmare...


----------



## marcski (Jan 6, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> What is this thread about?




It's like a Seinfeld episode.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2011)

OOOH! 3 more posts to 1200!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2011)

What? Everyone decided to go eat lunch? Sissies....


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> What is this thread about?



From my own selfish point of view...

-I make a stupid statement in a joking manner
-Greg insults my skiing ability
-I insult my own skiing ability
-every subsequent joke I make goes over Greg's head and he thinks I'm a douche

Fin


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> What? Everyone decided to go eat lunch? Sissies....



tj showed up

coincidence?


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

I had to shove some food down my pie hole


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> I had to shove some food down my pie hole



And that prevented you from typing? No wonder you have to snowboard. Trying to keep track of two appendages is apparently a bit much.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

marcski said:


> It's like a Seinfeld episode.



The POOL was cold!!!!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> The POOL was cold!!!!



Thrn you won't have to worry about skiing with 3 poles.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> And that prevented you from typing? No wonder you have to snowboard. Trying to keep track of two appendages is apparently a bit much.



I cant eat and post at the same time... Like a horse can't walk and pee at the same time..


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Like a horse can't walk and pee at the same time..



They can't ?? I never knew that.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> They can't ?? I never knew that.



They can poop while moving but have to stop for peeing..

My horse growing up stopped in his tracks during a horse show and just started going...  embarrassing


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> They can't ?? I never knew that.



They are too BIG. They don't like the leg slapping.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> They are too BIG. They don't like the leg slapping.



If it comes out of the sheaf - it's even more embarrasing..


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> They can poop while moving but have to stop for peeing..
> 
> My horse growing up stopped in his tracks during a horse show and just started going...  embarrassing



Who said this thread wasn't educational.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> What? Everyone decided to go eat lunch? Sissies....



I had to go home and let my dogs out, but I'm back now.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Took 2 hrs for 20 pages---gotta be a record



I'm seeing 11. Must be a CP setting or something.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I'm seeing 11. Must be a CP setting or something.



By the time I posted...it turned to 12. :beer:


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

So I posted a thread on my cool retro Hanson SKI hat and it got moved to the misc board...

F that... It's a ski hat!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I'm seeing 11. Must be a CP setting or something.



23 for me


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> So I posted a thread on my cool retro Hanson SKI hat and it got moved to the misc board...
> 
> F that... It's a ski hat!





You can always go to another ski board and complain about this one...and vow to never come back...then show up here again in 3 weeks. :lol:


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Glenn said:


> You can always go to another ski board and complain about this one...and vow to never come back...then show up here again in 3 weeks. :lol:



It's probably because most of these young guys here think Hanson is a band and not a Ski Boot company...

i don't know whats worse... Rear entry boots or Hanson..


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> It's probably because most of these young guys here think Hanson is a band and not a Ski Boot company...
> 
> i don't know whats worse... Rear entry boots or Hanson..


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 6, 2011)

i can't find it in the gear forum...


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> i can't find it in the gear forum...



Yeah - this thread can stay in the ski forum but my cool retro ski had thread has to go to the misc forum...  

I love my new hat...


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> We need  FHW, Woodlandclown, Phineas and all those WF assclowns back---those dudes are good people, great to party with and funny as hell.





Greg said:


> I'm sure they're just clamoring to get back here....
> 
> You got the assclown part right though.



Speaking of, I just saw this post:

http://nsmountainsports.com/index.p...&Itemid=53&jfile=viewtopic.php&p=23971#p23971

That's gotta be FHW, or maybe Phineas. Either way, he's dead on. Poor andy...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Speaking of, I just saw this post:
> 
> http://nsmountainsports.com/index.p...&Itemid=53&jfile=viewtopic.php&p=23971#p23971
> 
> That's gotta be FHW, or maybe Phineas. Either way, he's dead on. Poor andy...



Why don't you come on over and find out. You sure enjoy lurking over there, or it seems.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Speaking of, I just saw this post:
> 
> http://nsmountainsports.com/index.p...&Itemid=53&jfile=viewtopic.php&p=23971#p23971
> 
> That's gotta be FHW, or maybe Phineas. Either way, he's dead on. Poor andy...



you gotta stop going over there... No good can come from it..


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> you gotta stop going over there... No good can come from it..



Look away from the light


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Why don't you come on over and find out. You sure enjoy lurking over there, or it seems.



Nah. Not my scene, and it's not that I couldn't handle myself in a flame war. I admit I checked it out a few days ago and saw that thread, and had to laugh. Glad you like it there, camp. Again, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 6, 2011)

somewhere, deep in cyberland, trailboss is doing his best kevin bacon impersination


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> somewhere, deep in cyberland, trailboss is doing his best kevin bacon impersination



Anyone ever tell you, you kinda look like Kevin Bacon? :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> you gotta stop going over there... No good can come from it..



Except that andyzee had his biggest traffic day in months... :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Why don't you come on over and find out. You sure enjoy lurking over there, or it seems.



It would appear that some of the ns folks enjoy lurking here or are members here with different handles over there

signed,

Big tough smoking moderator 


personally, I think ns is great for those who like it.  what is apparent over there is a lot of hate towards alpinezone.  

to each their own.  not my thing


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Nah. Not my scene, and it's not that I couldn't handle myself in a flame war. I admit I checked it out a few days ago and saw that thread, and had to laugh. Glad you like it there, camp. Again, different strokes for different folks.



Not sure what "scene" you're talking about but as long as you know you would be welcome that's all that matters. As for flame wars, there aren't any so need not worry.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> as long as you know you would be welcome that's all that matters.



:lol: Now that's funny.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2011)

Glenn said:


>



i think i know what song i'm going to use for my next epic film of the seeded bumps @ sundown.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> It would appear that some of the ns folks enjoy lurking here or are members here with different handles over there
> 
> signed,
> 
> ...



WOW...you guys (greg/dhs) really like bringing up NS, that's cool. AZ is rarely talked about over there, and if it is it's only by a coouple of people who have bones to pick, and IMO, rightfully so.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> :lol: Now that's funny.



Thought you'd like that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> WOW...you guys (greg/dhs) really like bringing up NS, that's cool. AZ is rarely talked about over there, and if it is it's only by a coouple of people who have bones to pick, and IMO, rightfully so.



I pretty much only bring it up when you bitch about here.  Just pointing out an alternative.....

I wasn't around when your buddies got banned, so I can't comment on what bone they have to pick.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow I just read all 13 pages of this. Great reading crossed conversations. It was going well until it got serious with DHS and Campy


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I pretty much only bring it up when you bitch about here.  Just pointing out an alternative.....
> 
> .



I thought my job was to point out the obvious.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Do telemark skiers smell worse then snowboarders?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2011)

You are all a bunch of Fargin Iceholes


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Wow I just read all 13 pages of this. Great reading crossed conversations. It was going well until it got serious with DHS and Campy



Agree, some people just can't kick back and have fun.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i think i know what song i'm going to use for my next epic film of the seeded bumps @ sundown.




That should get you banned...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Agree, some people just can't kick back and have fun.



depends on the company


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> WOW...you guys (greg/dhs) really like bringing up NS, that's cool. AZ is rarely talked about over there, and if it is it's only by a coouple of people who have bones to pick, and IMO, rightfully so.



AZ is talked about in the secret forum that Andy told me not to tell anyone about..  oooops...

my bad..


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> depends on the company



Or your job


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> AZ is talked about in the secret forum that Andy told me not to tell anyone about..  oooops...
> 
> my bad..



Kzone??


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Kzone??



AndyZone


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> AndyZone



Oh, didn't know it was a secret....my bad.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> somewhere, deep in cyberland, trailboss is doing his best kevin bacon impersination



That is really funny

Now STOP it back on topic.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Or your job



my comment had nothing to do with 'employment'


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 6, 2011)

neil said:


> No need. Simply go to a mountain with snow making capabilities of >100,000 gallons per minute with 4000psi per pipe with the ability to cover 20 acres per hour with a snow moisture content of at least 24.2%. By my calculations that would be Killington.



 Do they ski at Killington ?  stupid me, i thought they just talk shit there ?


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


>



Scenes from the last powder day?


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Scenes from the last powder day?



Speaking of. Stay tuned at Hunter this weekend. Might come up Monday. You around?


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> WOW...you guys (greg/dhs) really like bringing up NS, that's cool. AZ is rarely talked about over there, and if it is it's only by a coouple of people who have bones to pick, and IMO, rightfully so.



In all fairness Camp there is barely any talk over there.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

warp daddy said:


> do they ski at killington ?  Stupid me, i thought they just talk shit there ? :d




*ski off!!!!*


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Speaking of. Stay tuned at Hunter this weekend. Might come up Monday. You around?



I may be able to sneak out for some turns...


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2011)

I watched Warren Miller's Endless Winter last night.  They had video of Hunter, but all it was was people slipping on ice trying to get from the lodge to the chair lift.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> I may be able to sneak out for some turns...



I'll hit you up if I make it. How's 'Purna and Claire's these days?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> *ski off!!!!*



Whachu talkin bout Willis ?   all  Da Boyz from New Yawk vs the the trash takin k-squad on home turf or wha?

  Chineese DH  LMBFAO


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> I watched Warren Miller's Endless Winter last night.  They had video of Hunter, but all it was was people slipping on ice trying to get from the lodge to the chair lift.



yup... love it.. I used to work in the lot parking busses and every year Miller would send a film crew to the beginner area to film SPORES(stupid people on rental equipment)..


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> I'll hit you up if I make it. How's 'Purna and Claire's these days?



I haven't been out much due to all the stuff going on with me - but everyone's saying it's great..


----------



## mondeo (Jan 6, 2011)

What the...272 posts in 4 hours in a single thread? Don't any of you guys have jobs?


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Do telemark skiers smell worse then snowboarders?



Yes but not as bad as New Yorkers


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

mondeo said:


> What the...272 posts in 4 hours in a single thread? Don't any of you guys have jobs?



We are doing a webcast for the beginning of the year...   It's a bunch of BS...


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2011)

mondeo said:


> What the...272 posts in 4 hours in a single thread? Don't any of you guys have jobs?



The first few hours I was at a satellite office and I had some time to kill.  The last hour or two I've just been procrastinating.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Yes but not as bad as New Yorkers



i stink when i tele...  mostly because I'm skinning around...  I did stink less when i was in VT telemarking...

i stink at telemarking btw....


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> my comment had nothing to do with 'employment'



Mine didn't either


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> In all fairness Camp there is barely any talk over there.



That was my point---why you gotta ruin it TJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Mine didn't either



well its good we agree on one thing


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> well its good we agree on one thing



Will you be skiing with Brownsville Brooklyn this weekend at Pico? 8)


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> well its good we agree on one thing



I knew we did.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> I knew we did.



and one other thing we share in common.  I'm the vocal one in my corner as well.......

my opinion is not singular


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2011)

Damn, I go away to do work for a couple of hours and this thread exploded!

Nice work! :lol:


----------



## neil (Jan 6, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Will you be skiing with Brownsville Brooklyn this weekend at Pico? 8)



Wow. Talking about yourself in the 3rd person now?


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

I think it was a good thread...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Damn, I go away to do work for a couple of hours and this thread exploded!
> 
> Nice work! :lol:



Apparently 1/6/2011 wasn't a real busy day for folks


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 6, 2011)

neil said:


> Wow. Talking about yourself in the 3rd person now?



Do you really think that this crack team of moderators would allow something like that to go down, little man? 

Take a step back.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Do you really think that this crack team of moderators would allow something like that to go down, little man?
> 
> Take a step back.



:lol:


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 6, 2011)

neil said:


> Wow. Talking about yourself in the 3rd person now?





Greg said:


> :lol:



Get a grip on these little people, Greg. :beer::angry:


----------



## neil (Jan 6, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Do you really think that this crack team of moderators would allow something like that to go down, little man?
> 
> Take a step back.



You step back bro


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 6, 2011)

neil said:


> You step back bro



watch it little man


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 6, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Damn, I go away to do work for a couple of hours and this thread exploded!
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> watch it little man


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


>


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> and that was your mistake:lol:



I know, I missed out on some good stuff!

I'm all caught up.... now that the thread is dead... :roll:


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I know, I missed out on some good stuff!
> 
> I'm all caught up.... now that the thread is dead... :roll:


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> &hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1">&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344">


&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1">&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344">&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1">&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1">&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344">&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344">


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Wow.. another Youtube fail



Fixed it. It is a pain to link them from the iPad. Just learning how to do it. :dunce:

But getting the hang of it. :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2011)

awesome b... receipt checkers LOL


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> So? Does it bother you?




Sally are you a good skier? You talk a lot of shit for a guy that only skis bumps.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Sally are you a good skier?



No.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

bvibert said:


>



ummm... nevermind...


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 6, 2011)

bvibert said:


>



Totally sexist.  Why is the indignant asshat bitch a woman?  Not realistic.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2011)

witch hobble said:


> Totally sexist.  Why is the indignant asshat bitch a woman?  Not realistic.



Because she was a free character.  I'm too cheap to pay for someone more fitting. :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Because she was a free character.  I'm too cheap to pay for someone more fitting. :lol:



actually, I think _she_ IS quite fitting


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## tjf67 (Jan 6, 2011)

bvibert said:


>





Wow that is funny.  DMC its pretty dead on.


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Wow that is funny.  DMC its pretty dead on.



Thats not the point... nevermind..  Not worth banging my head into the wall..


----------



## marcski (Jan 7, 2011)

Its his beowtch thread, let him moan.


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


>



My thing about seeded moguls is not what you think..

I think skiing natural moguls is more of a challenge - less about skiing a course - more about attacking variable bump conditions..


----------



## Geoff (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> When I ski - I use three poles...  Tripod effect...



I thought snowboarders didn't have opposing thumbs?   Reverse evolution.


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I thought snowboarders didn't have opposing thumbs?   Reverse evolution.



What we lack in thumbs we make up with large tripods..


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> My thing about seeded moguls is not what you think..
> 
> I think skiing natural moguls is more of a challenge - less about skiing a course - more about attacking variable bump conditions..



Why do you think that either of these movies were aimed at you?  They're meant to be funny; poking fun at the community here as a whole, while not picking on any one particular person.  It's true I did have some posters in mind when I was writing some of the lines, but you were not the inspiration for any of them.

I'm truly sorry if I offended you or anyone else.  I thought the movies would be funny, and lighten things up a little around here.  Which is what I thought was the intention of this thread.

BTW - For the record; I'd prefer to ski natural terrain any day of the week, but I take what I can get.  Seeded bumps are fun too, and vastly better than anything we'd get around here otherwise.


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Why do you think that either of these movies were aimed at you?  They're meant to be funny; poking fun at the community here as a whole, while not picking on any one particular person.  It's true I did have some posters in mind when I was writing some of the lines, but you were not the inspiration for any of them.
> 
> I'm truly sorry if I offended you or anyone else.  I thought the movies would be funny, and lighten things up a little around here.  Which is what I thought was the intention of this thread.
> 
> BTW - For the record; I'd prefer to ski natural terrain any day of the week, but I take what I can get.  Seeded bumps are fun too, and vastly better than anything we'd get around here otherwise.



Dude...  chill the F out...  i was just continuing the conversation..  Showing the other side..

Don't apologize if thats what you feel....


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> I think skiing natural moguls is more of a challenge - less about skiing a course - more about attacking variable bump conditions..



For the most part I agree, but remember not all seeded bumps are perfectly symmetrical and course-like. Also, seeded bumps give the opportunity to learn how to ski moguls efficiently and more aggressively, and some mountains which don't have a large contingent of advanced skiers wouldn't have good bumps without them. If you're not a direct zipperline bump skier, natural bumps are probably better suited for you since often times they are big and sweepy, which in some respects actually makes them easier. Personally, I'll take a tight seeded course over crappy GS bumps any day.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 7, 2011)

witch hobble said:


> Totally sexist. Why is the indignant asshat bitch a woman? Not realistic.


 
Realistic in my house! ... DOH quick, she's coming!! :-o


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> Dude...  chill the F out...  i was just continuing the conversation..  Showing the other side..
> 
> Don't apologize if thats what you feel....



B - I gotta side with dmc on this one. I don't think he was harshing on the content of the videos or was getting defensive....


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> For the most part I agree, but remember not all seeded bumps are perfectly symmetrical and course-like. Also, seeded bumps give the opportunity to learn how to ski moguls efficiently and more aggressively, and some mountains which don't have a large contingent of advanced skiers wouldn't have good bumps without them. If you're not a direct zipperline bump skier, natural bumps are probably better suited for you since often times they are big and sweepy, which in some respects actually makes them easier. Personally, I'll take a tight seeded course over crappy GS bumps any day.



Yeah.... My riding/skiing is more centered around freeriding and backcountry now..   I don't even like bumps all that much anymore - I'd rather ride/ski fast GS style I guess..

It's just a difference in styles...


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> B - I gotta side with dmc on this one. I don't think he was harshing on the content of the videos or was getting defensive....



maybe he should just stop replying to my posts...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 7, 2011)

wow, still all this fuss over seeded vs. natural bumps. i thought we'd gotten past this.. reminds me of the other forum i'm in, www.i-like-2-screw-sheep.com.  

seeded or natural - cloned or created on the farm by 2 concenting adult sheeps, who cares... yeah sure, seeded bumps are more consistent and cloned sheep at bit more docile + tolerant (they don't tend to kick as much, if you know what i mean) but as long as you have fun hittin' em what's the difference?


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> wow, still all this fuss over seeded vs. natural bumps. i thought we'd gotten past this.. reminds me of the other forum i'm in, www.i-like-2-screw-sheep.com.
> 
> seeded or natural - cloned or created on the farm by 2 concenting adult sheeps, who cares... yeah sure, seeded bumps are more consistent and cloned sheep at bit more docile + tolerant (they don't tend to kick as much, if you know what i mean) but as long as you have fun hittin' em what's the difference?



If you have to ask... You'll never know...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> Dude...  chill the F out...  i was just continuing the conversation..  Showing the other side..
> 
> Don't apologize if thats what you feel....





Greg said:


> B - I gotta side with dmc on this one. I don't think he was harshing on the content of the videos or was getting defensive....



A - I am chill

B - Maybe I read it wrong, but it sure seems like D has a problem with the videos based on this and his other responses to them

C - I don't really care at all, I just thought it was funny that D is getting all defensive about movies that had absolutely nothing to do with him.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> ummm... nevermind...





dmc said:


> tjf67 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that is funny.  DMC its pretty dead on.
> ...



Yeah, those are the posts of someone who doesn't have some sort of personal problem with the videos.

D, you can keep up this imaginary battle between us that exists only in your head...  But I'm not going to stop posting stuff just because you may take it personally.


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> A - I am chill
> 
> B - Maybe I read it wrong, but it sure seems like D has a problem with the videos based on this and his other responses to them
> 
> C - I don't really care at all, I just thought it was funny that D is getting all defensive about movies that had absolutely nothing to do with him.



A:  Thats debatable.  I won't go into details - but I don't think you are as chill as you'd like to think you are..  But - It does't' matter and i dont' want the CLITS to start piling on.

B: No... I just have more to add and you may not like to hear it or interpret in the wrong way so i chose to not comment..  And again - i do not  want your friends to pile on.

C:  See item A


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, those are the posts of someone who doesn't have some sort of personal problem with the videos.
> 
> D, you can keep up this imaginary battle between us that exists only in your head...  But I'm not going to stop posting stuff just because you may take it personally.




dude... See item A... chill...  haha...

I was going to make comments but I'd rather not...  i don't want to offend your friends..  no problem...

And the battle is not imaginary - I know you and your wife hate my guts...


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> Yeah.... My riding/skiing is more centered around freeriding and backcountry now..   I don't even like bumps all that much anymore - I'd rather ride/ski fast GS style I guess..
> 
> It's just a difference in styles...



I hear ya. When I head north, I'm not normally in pursuit of the best bumps unless it's spring. For example, I love Magic and it's more about the terrain there than moguls.

But the constant comments about seeded bumps being lame or easy or whatever are so off base. Anyone that can truly rip a seeded line will do just fine on natty bumps. And anyone that is truly interested in skiing bumps well (direct line, A&E, tight stance, quiet upper body square to the fall line) will probably agree with me. Ask 180, probably one of Hunter's best skiers? He's been known to visit Sundown from time to time to ski our "boring" seeded bumps.

Now if bumps aren't you're thing, that's fine, but why do people harsh on those that like them? Probably to just get a rise out of me and cause me to post a long diatribe like this.. :lol: But seriously, skiing bumps well takes a lot of dedication and practice. It's also very rewarding when all the different techniques start to click. Sometimes it's addictive even.....the pursuit of good technique because quite frankly it's hard (at least for me) and you never feel like any given run is perfect. That's why multiple runs on the same mogul field or even same line are always different and NEVER boring. People that don't ski bumps regularly just will never get that. And there is nothing like the feeling of ripping a good clean run in the bumps.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> ... I just thought it was funny that D is getting all defensive about movies that had absolutely nothing to do with him.


 
He's not getting defensive, he's just staying in thread character and busting your hump. Try to keep up! :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> A:  Thats debatable.  I won't go into details - but I don't think you are as chill as you'd like to think you are..  But - It does't' matter and i dont' want the CLITS to start piling on.
> 
> B: No... I just have more to add and you may not like to hear it or interpret in the wrong way so i chose to not comment..  And again - i do not  want your friends to pile on.
> 
> C:  See item A



:lol:

Yeah, Greg is really piling on you right now. :lol:


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah, Greg is really piling on you right now. :lol:



So Greg is your only friend?

Jeeeze.... Are you going to DHS me and keep poking?

Cant you just be happy I didn't unload after your movie?


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm the only one that IS chill.... 

 Come on you assholes. It's snowing today. Relax!


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> And the battle is not imaginary - I know you and your wife hate my guts...


I don't have the energy to hate people on the internet's guts... Things have bugged me in the past but there are very few people I actually "hate" and those are people I know IRL. So you can keep me out of this.


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Now if bumps aren't you're thing, that's fine, but why do people harsh on those that like them? Probably to just get a rise out of me and cause me to post a long diatribe like this.. .



yup...


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

severine said:


> I don't have the energy to hate people on the internet's guts... Things have bugged me in the past but there are very few people I actually "hate" and those are people I know IRL. So you can keep me out of this.



you've been good with your little pokes...  but I call them out when you toss them my way - and I will continue...


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> Cant you just be happy I didn't unload after your movie?



Freakin' unload already, will ya? This is a therapy thread after all. Come on. Yesterday was fun and this thread was almost dead yesterday afternoon. It's a new day. Be liberated! :lol:


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> I'm the only one that IS chill....
> 
> Come on you assholes. It's snowing today. Relax!



I'm not relaxed... I have to drive south during this storm...


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> yup...



Damn. They got me again.


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> you've been good with your little pokes...  but I call them out when you toss them my way - and I will continue...



So be it. People disagree. Doesn't=hate.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> And the battle is not imaginary - I know you and your wife hate my guts...



That is so screwed up it actually made me laugh out loud.

Way to once again take things personally and drag a funny thread right down to the ground.

You really need to get a clue.

I DON'T HATE YOU!!!

Never had, if you have a problem with me that's fine, but I have no problems with you.  Hell I was going to put something about Hunter in the second movie and have the female defend it, but I didn't want *you* to take it the wrong way.  So I left it out, just so that you wouldn't perceive and animosity between us that isn't there (at least not on my side).


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Freakin' unload already, will ya? This is a therapy thread after all. Come on. Yesterday was fun and this thread was almost dead yesterday afternoon. It's a new day. Be liberated! :lol:



nope... I've learned from the past... I don't want to be on the wrong side of Bvert and his crew...  It's just going to make me crazy today...


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

You guys need to get drunk together sometime. Geez.


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> That is so screwed up it actually made me laugh out loud.
> 
> Way to once again take things personally and drag a funny thread right down to the ground.
> 
> ...



Bullshti...  I know how you feel about me...  whatever..
Just ignore me unless you feel the need to moderate...  And everything will be fine..

And you are the person that dragged this down...   

Please ignore me...


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> You guys need to get drunk together sometime. Geez.



F that - I tried to bury his hatchet and he wouldn't take it.... F him...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> So Greg is your only friend?



Sadly, yes



dmc said:


> Jeeeze.... Are you going to DHS me and keep poking?



Maybe, i thought you had the thickest skin on the forums?



dmc said:


> Cant you just be happy I didn't unload after your movie?



Just unload.  Isn't that the point of this thread?

It will make it that much more funny since the movies had nothing to do with you... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> Bullshti...  I know how you feel about me...  whatever..
> Just ignore me unless you feel the need to moderate...  And everything will be fine..
> 
> And you are the person that dragged this down...
> ...



I dragged it down by posting funny movies to try to revive it?


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Sadly, yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't want this to end up with "I know you are but what am I" over and over again..

Please - just drop it...


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I dragged it down by posting funny movies to try to revive it?



The reply is me not replying...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> nope... I've learned from the past... I don't want to be on the wrong side of Bvert and his crew...  It's just going to make me crazy today...



Please explain this 'crew' to me?  If I have a crew I'd like to know who it is, so I can use them to do my evil bidding...


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

Do we have a popcorn smiley?


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Please explain this 'crew' to me?  If I have a crew I'd like to know who it is, so I can use them to do my evil bidding...



Consider this non reply my reply to your snarky comment...

i owe you nothing..


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> ...  i dont' want the CLITS to start piling on.


This is a problem I could deal with!



bvibert said:


> I DON'T HATE YOU!!!
> 
> Never had, if you have a problem with me that's fine, but I have no problems with you. Hell I was going to put something about Hunter in the second movie and have the female defend it, but I didn't want *you* to take it the wrong way. So I left it out, just so that you wouldn't perceive and animosity between us that isn't there (at least not on my side).


 
It's ok B, DMC thinks everybody hates him. It's what defines him.


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Do we have a popcorn smiley?



can you talk to your boy and ask him to back down... I don't like him.... He should be good with that...


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

My almost 5 and almost 8 year old daughter fight over more important things than this... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> can you talk to your boy and ask him to back down... I don't like him.... He should be good with that...



Freedom of speech! :lol:

Seriously, I'm not taking sides here, and quite frankly think you both are being retarded. But it's intriguing to watch, that's for sure.
:beer:


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

Beetlenut said:


> It's ok B, DMC thinks everybody hates him. It's what defines him.



no...  I just take a lot of crap because i have a big mouth..

I know your on the dislike DMC camp though..   I'm cool with that..


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

I like dmc.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Do we have a popcorn smiley?



You're the freakin admin, I'm pretty sure we've asked for one before.  Get off your ass and get it done!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 7, 2011)

I like Prima Donnas, I find them very amusing.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> no... I just take a lot of crap because i have a big mouth..
> 
> I know your on the dislike DMC camp though.. I'm cool with that..


 
So you can dish it, but you can't take it. Ok I'm cool with that! 

I have no like or dislike for DMC, I'm just staying in the character of this thread. Your "Oh poor me, everybody hates me" tact is wearing thin. Take of the dress, and insult somebody will ya?


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 7, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I like Prima Donnas, I find them very amusing.


 
So you must crack yourself up every time you look in the mirror!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 7, 2011)

Beetlenut said:


> So you must crack yourself up every time you look in the mirror!



Actually, yes I do.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> can you talk to your boy and ask him to back down... I don't like him.... He should be good with that...



I am good with that.  If you don't like me then don't make whiny comments to my posts...  mmmmm-kay???


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 7, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Actually, yes I do.


 
Really,... That's all you got?  (sigh...)


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I like Prima Donnas, I find them very amusing.



What took you so long?


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

Beetlenut said:


> So you can dish it, but you can't take it. Ok I'm cool with that!
> 
> I have no like or dislike for DMC, I'm just staying in the character of this thread. Your "Oh poor me, everybody hates me" tact is wearing thin. Take of the dress, and insult somebody will ya?



I can take it - and i take more then most here..   just not up the poop chute..

I just get pissed when the mods pile on because I don't want to go there anymore - you can't win and end up looking even more stupid..


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> My almost 5 and almost 8 year old daughter fight over more important things than this... :lol:



Maybe they should start posting.  That might raise the bar a bit around here...



Greg said:


> Freedom of speech! :lol:
> 
> Seriously, I'm not taking sides here, and quite frankly think you both are being retarded. But it's intriguing to watch, that's for sure.
> :beer:



Waaaahhh  Greg called me retarded... 

I'm reporting this post!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2011)

I thought the video was a dig at Andy Z?


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Waaaahhh  Greg called me retarded...
> 
> I'm reporting this post!


You're all retarded. Get over it!


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I am good with that.  If you don't like me then don't make whiny comments to my posts...  mmmmm-kay???



You are such a douchebag...
With your snarky f'ing comments...


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Waaaahhh  Greg called me retarded...



No. I said you were *being *retarded. Don't be so sensitive.


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I'm reporting this post!



People report posts for a reason - it's not for you to determine why they do it...

So back off snarky


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> I can take it - and i take more then most here..   just not up the poop chute..
> 
> I just get pissed when the mods pile on because I don't want to go there anymore - you can't win and end up looking even more stupid..



What mods are piling on?  Is this the crew that you refuse to elaborate on?  So far it looks like Greg has told me I'm wrong and then called us both retarded.  How is that piling it on you?  You really make me laugh D.

I hope you make it out on Monday at Hunter, I'll buy you a beer afterward.  Thanks for the laughs this morning.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 7, 2011)

Time to get some popcorn and watch this play out!
 (much more exciting than watching the snow NOT fall this morning)


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

*Ski/Ride-Off!*

*dmc vs. bvibert*

Top to bottom on Annapurna, 1 pm, Monday. Be there!


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I hope you make it out on Monday at Hunter, I'll buy you a beer afterward.  Thanks for the laughs this morning.




Never happen...


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> *dmc vs. bvibert*
> 
> Top to bottom on Annapurna, 1 pm, Monday. Be there!



never happen...


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

severine said:


> You're all retarded. Get over it!



speak for yourself...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> Never happen...



Aww, come on... I got that hug you were looking for last year all ready!


----------



## neil (Jan 7, 2011)

Those videos were hilarious.


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Aww, come on... I got that hug you were looking for last year all ready!



Never happen...


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2011)

This thread is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> *dmc vs. bvibert*
> 
> Top to bottom on Annapurna, 1 pm, Monday. Be there!



I have never understood the concept of a ski off. Does a ski off in some way prove one is smarter than the other? One is right in their view and the other is wrong?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> People report posts for a reason - it's not for you to determine why they do it...
> 
> So back off snarky



Actually, it is for me to determine why they do it... So that I can take the appropriate action, if needed... Isn't that kind of the point of reporting them??


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> What mods are piling on? Is this the crew that you refuse to elaborate on? So far it looks like Greg has told me I'm wrong and then called us both retarded. How is that piling it on you? You really make me laugh D.


 
Although DMC was technically correct B, you are a bit of a Douche!


----------



## neil (Jan 7, 2011)

Everyone post things for dmc to say "Never happen..." to:

Snowboarders at MRG


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Actually, it is for me to determine why they do it... So that I can take the appropriate action, if needed... Isn't that kind of the point of reporting them??



Would you stop being serious? I thought this thread was supposed to be to let off steam, not have a real discussion...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

neil said:


> Those videos were hilarious.



I'm glad someone gets my cinematic genius! :beer:


----------



## neil (Jan 7, 2011)

billski on a full price weekend ticket


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 7, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> This thread is the gift that keeps on giving.


 
So how about contributing you slacker!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> Never happen...


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Actually, it is for me to determine why they do it... So that I can take the appropriate action, if needed... Isn't that kind of the point of reporting them??




So do people have to check in with the mighty Bvert before they report a post?
Or can they just hit the button?

I know what your comment meant..  I report a lot of post when people do things like use real names, try to engage me in politics or make slurs that are out of place..

just liek your wife when she used to be snarky with her comments about me defending ski shops...

I see it..  I doesn't go unnoticed...


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I have never understood the concept of a ski off. Does a ski off in some way prove one is smarter than the other? One is right in their view and the other is wrong?



Highway Star says it's the only way to settle something. So, it must be true.



neil said:


> Everyone post things for dmc to say "Never happen..." to:
> 
> Snowboarders at MRG





neil said:


> billski on a full price weekend ticket



:lol: Good ones, neil.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2011)

Beetlenut said:


> So how about contributing you slacker!



Nah, I'm still smarting from yesterday when Greg put me in my place.  All I can do now is watch the big boys from the sidelines.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

severine said:


> Would you stop being serious? I thought this thread was supposed to be to let off steam, not have a real discussion...



Damn, I forgot...

Sorry everyone!  Now back to your regularly scheduled bitch fest.


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


>



Yup - I'm a lot of fun and great to ski with...

Your loss...


----------



## Puck it (Jan 7, 2011)

neil said:


> Everyone post things for dmc to say "Never happen..." to:
> 
> Snowboarders at MRG



Dmc hugging me!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> This thread is the gift that keeps on giving.



Hey. Head up to Sundown tonight and rip some boring seeded bumps with us. I'll buy you a beer afterward (serious offer).


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Dmc hugging me!!



dmc hugging Brian.


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> So do people have to check in with the mighty Bvert before they report a post?
> Or can they just hit the button?
> 
> I know what your comment meant..  I report a lot of post when people do things like use real names, try to engage me in politics or make slurs that are out of place..
> ...


Because I'm the only one who's ever snarky here?

Really. Give this a break. You start a thread that is supposed to be a way to blow off steam because someone complained that AZ has been too quiet lately, and then you turn it around to all the ways you've been wronged. I've been wronged. Greg's been wronged. Andyzee's been wronged. Heck, I bet even HWS has been wronged. We've all been there. We get it. The horse is dead. You can stop beating it now. You're the only one keeping score.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> So do people have to check in with the mighty Bvert before they report a post?
> Or can they just hit the button?
> 
> I know what your comment meant..  I report a lot of post when people do things like use real names, try to engage me in politics or make slurs that are out of place..
> ...



My wife said I have to stop being serious in this thread...

so... YES!  Of course they have to ask my permission first. :lol:


----------



## neil (Jan 7, 2011)

This one time I reported Brownsville Brooklyn. Life on the forums, just taking it one day at a time.


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> Nah, I'm still smarting from yesterday when Greg put me in my place.  All I can do now is watch the big boys from the sidelines.



Come on up tonight for some free lessons from Sundown's elite mogul skiers. I'll videotape you.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

severine said:


> Because I'm the only one who's ever snarky here?
> 
> Really. Give this a break. You start a thread that is supposed to be a way to blow off steam because someone complained that AZ has been too quiet lately, and then you turn it around to all the ways you've been wronged. I've been wronged. Greg's been wronged. Andyzee's been wronged. Heck, I bet even HWS has been wronged. We've all been there. We get it. The horse is dead. You can stop beating it now. You're the only one keeping score.



Please stop being serious...  This is a non-serious thread....

Okay?

Thanks...


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Hey. Head up to Sundown tonight and rip some boring seeded bumps with us. I'll buy you a beer afterward (serious offer).



You give lessons?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Come on up tonight for some free lessons from Sundown's elite mogul skiers. I'll videotape you.



You heading out tonight Greg?  Cool!  I'll have the GoPro... so I can shoot some more footage that I'll never publish! :lol:


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 7, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> Nah, I'm still smarting from yesterday when Greg put me in my place. All I can do now is watch the big boys from the sidelines.


 
Well if you're going to act like such a pussy, you should go to Sundown and ski with the CLITS.


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You heading out tonight Greg?  Cool!  I'll have the GoPro... so I can shoot some more footage that I'll never publish! :lol:



Great investment that was. Douche! :roll:


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> You give lessons?



Sure. Not that I'm qualified, but I'm predicting a fun as hell night tonight regardless.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> You give lessons?



Only on how to be a douche.  That's where I learned.  I think he's pretty good at it.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 7, 2011)

severine said:


> Great investment that was. Douche! :roll:


 
That a girl! Get in there and throw down!


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You heading out tonight Greg?  Cool!  I'll have the GoPro... so I can shoot some more footage that I'll never publish! :lol:





severine said:


> Great investment that was. Douche! :roll:



Yeah, really. He spends his whole night making those corny xtranormal vids when he could have been producing an epic video of Gnar-easter and the sun deck woods. St. Bear would have loved it.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Only on how to be a douche.  That's where I learned.  I think he's pretty good at it.



That's what I read on TGR.


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

severine said:


> Because I'm the only one who's ever snarky here?
> 
> Really. Give this a break. You start a thread that is supposed to be a way to blow off steam because someone complained that AZ has been too quiet lately, and then you turn it around to all the ways you've been wronged. I've been wronged. Greg's been wronged. Andyzee's been wronged. Heck, I bet even HWS has been wronged. We've all been there. We get it. The horse is dead. You can stop beating it now. You're the only one keeping score.



Don't touch my horse...  I will tell you when it is dead...

Oh - i have so much to say about this... But again - i won't....


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

Yo what's up andy? So what brings you back here? Were you checking the andyzone logs and saw a lot of referrals from this thread? :lol: (please just admit if that's true, cuz it would be hilarious)

Seriously, hope you season is going well.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


>





bvibert said:


>



Shameless self plug of my videos, for those who are not interested in digging back through all the BS from this morning.


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> Oh - i have so much to say about this... But again - i won't....



Therapy. Therapy.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> What took you so long?



To be honest, I wasn't lurking. Someone send me an email to let me know about a possible train wreck, now who could resist that? :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Shameless self plug of my videos, for those who are not interested in digging back through all the BS from this morning.



Oh geez. :lol: Thanks for bumping those.... :blink:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> That's what I read on TGR.



If it's on TGR then it must be true.


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

andyzee said:


> To be honest, I wasn't lurking. Someone send me an email to let me know about a possible train wreck, now who could resist that? :lol:



Come on. Admit it. Referral log. Yesterday had to be a top andyzone day for 2011.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Yo what's up andy? So what brings you back here? Were you checking the andyzone logs and saw a lot of referrals from this thread? :lol: (please just admit if that's true, cuz it would be hilarious)
> 
> Seriously, hope you season is going well.




Season is excellent, wife is doing better all the time, got 12 days in so far another 3 coming up this weekend, thanks for asking. How's your season going? Sounds like Sundown is doing a good job.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Freakin' unload already, will ya? This is a therapy thread after all. Come on. Yesterday was fun and this thread was almost dead yesterday afternoon. It's a new day. Be liberated! :lol:


Yeah come on Up load them u big puss.  B stuff was funny can wait to get home to hear the bump one.  Its Un-American of u if you don't.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Yeah, really. He spends his whole night making those corny xtranormal vids when he could have been producing an epic video of Gnar-easter and the sun deck woods. St. Bear would have loved it.



That's the kind of response I've been waiting for! :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Come on. Admit it. Referral log. Yesterday had to be a top andyzone day for 2011.




Believe it or not, been very busy at work and haven't looked at any logs, but will do.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Please stop being serious...  This is a non-serious thread....
> 
> Okay?
> 
> Thanks...



UTOOOOOOOO  trouble in paradise:smash:


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Season is excellent, wife is doing better all the time, got 12 days in so far another 3 coming up this weekend, thanks for asking. How's your season going? Sounds like Sundown is doing a good job.



Yep. Been a lot of fun at the molehill. Having a blast with friends and especially my kids. Gotta head somewhere else though for a change. Gonna sneak out Monday.


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> UTOOOOOOOO  trouble in paradise:smash:



F him.


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

severine said:


> F him.



u wish...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

severine said:


> Great investment that was. Douche! :roll:



I got to watch the footage...  That's all that's really important to me! :lol:


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 7, 2011)

andyzee said:


> To be honest, I wasn't lurking. Someone send me an email to let me know about a possible train wreck, now who could resist that? :lol:


 
Grab the Caboose and jump it!


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 7, 2011)

neil said:


> billski on a full price weekend ticket



does he even ski? I thought that he just compiled coupons, etc.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

severine said:


> F him.



For reals??


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> u wish...



Will there be GoPro video that will never be processed?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Come on. Admit it. Referral log. Yesterday had to be a top  andyzone day for 2011.




OK, 79 referrals from Alpinezone. Might help if you put the actual link in as opposed just refering to it as andyzone. Thank you :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 7, 2011)

well, mornin' paperwork is done

off to ski the Radical Pat's Peak.  Hopefully get to ski some bumps, seeded or not......

Ole cheapheadskier scored a $28.99 ticket off liftopia, so I got that going for me.

I'll check in tonight with a TR and to see how the therapy is coming along

good day all

steezy


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> well, mornin' paperwork is done
> 
> off to ski the Radical Pat's Peak.  Hopefully get to ski some bumps, seeded or not......
> 
> ...


F u, too. 

If the damn kids didn't destroy their room, I'd be ripping up the magic carpet right now.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 7, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> well, mornin' paperwork is done
> 
> off to ski the Radical Pat's Peak.  Hopefully get to ski some bumps, seeded or not......
> 
> ...



What dumbass goes skiing for the 6 hours BEFORE a storm hits.

be sure to smoke a heater in line for me too.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 7, 2011)

Doing Killington for an extended weekend Sat-Mon, anyone up?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> well, mornin' paperwork is done
> 
> off to ski the Radical Pat's Peak.  Hopefully get to ski some bumps, seeded or not......
> 
> ...



Stop being all upbeat and start bitching about something!


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

andyzee said:


> OK, 79 referrals from Alpinezone. Might help if you put the actual link in as opposed just refering to it as andyzone. Thank you :beer:



You're a shitty admin. Not anywhere in the top results:

http://www.google.com/webhp?q=andyzone

A page from K-zone on page 2 though. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 7, 2011)

andyzee said:


> OK, 79 referrals from Alpinezone. Might help if you put the actual link in as opposed just refering to it as andyzone. Thank you :beer:



i was one of them


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> You're a shitty admin. Not anywhere in the top results:
> 
> http://www.google.com/webhp?q=andyzone
> 
> A page from K-zone on page 2 though. :lol:



You're right.  He should go to other ski forums and send out open invites to join.  That always works perfectly.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> You're a shitty admin. Not anywhere in the top results:
> 
> http://www.google.com/webhp?q=andyzone
> 
> A page from K-zone on page 2 though. :lol:



Yes I am, thank you for noticing.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 7, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Yes I am, thank you for noticing.


 
Christ, roll over and take another one in through the out door! :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

2knees said:


> be sure to smoke a heater in line for me too.



Take your fruity pole smoking commentary elsewhere...


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Yes I am, thank you for noticing.



Ski Forum  Primadonna - nice ...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> You're right.  He should go to other ski forums and send out open invites to join.  That always works perfectly.



Totally works on TGR.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 7, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> Nah, I'm still smarting from yesterday when Greg put me in my place.  All I can do now is watch the big boys from the sidelines.



Don't let 'em get you down Bear.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> Nah, I'm still smarting from yesterday when Greg put me in my place.  All I can do now is watch the big boys from the sidelines.



Who you callin fat?  I take offense to that comment!


Oh wait, I _am_ fat... never mind... carry on...


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Don't let 'em get you down Bear.



Chill. I invited him up to ski some sick seeded bumps with some of Sundown's top 30 skiers. Beer included.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Chill. I invited him up to ski some sick seeded bumps with some of Sundown's top 30 skiers. Beer included.



I need a 80s montage training session before I step on the hill with you guys.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Chill. I invited him up to ski some sick seeded bumps with some of Sundown's top 30 skiers. Beer included.



The top 30 is also the bottom 30.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Chill. I invited him up to ski some sick seeded bumps with some of Sundown's top 30 skiers. Beer included.



chuckle


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 7, 2011)

Late to the show here. Amusing stuff.

Looks like the AZ Dick-Out contest has evolved to a replay of Hedwig And The Angry Inch.

Carry on.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 7, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Late to the show here. Amusing stuff.
> 
> Looks like the AZ Dick-Out contest has evolved to a replay of Hedwig And The Angry Inch.
> 
> Carry on.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Chill. I invited him up to ski some sick seeded bumps with some of Sundown's top 30 skiers. Beer included.



Whoa---how could anyone turn that down :grin:




Dr Skimeister said:


> Late to the show here. Amusing stuff.
> 
> Looks like the AZ Dick-Out contest has evolved to a replay of Hedwig And The Angry Inch.
> 
> Carry on.



Could be the funniest post yet :beer:


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Chill. I invited him up to ski some sick seeded bumps with some of Sundown's top 30 skiers. Beer included.



Replace the beer with a babysitter, and now we're talking.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 7, 2011)

Dude the beer is wayyy better than the babysitter..... now get with it and get yourself to Sundown already. if I didn't have to work tonight I'd go.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 7, 2011)

Actually that's a lie. With the snow fallign I'd be making a beeline for Magic


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Dude the beer is wayyy better than the babysitter..... now get with it and get yourself to Sundown already. if I didn't have to work tonight I'd go.



You mean use the beer as a babysitter?  Brilliant!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 7, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> You mean use the beer as a babysitter?  Brilliant!




You mean you've never thought about that before?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Actually that's a lie. With the snow fallign I'd be making a beeline for Magic



Magic has night skiing tonight?


----------



## marcski (Jan 7, 2011)

I think I liked the save 
GSS threads better than this one!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Magic has night skiing tonight?



I meant I'd be driving up to be ready for first chair but hey if you have a headlamp you wouldn't be the first night skier.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> I meant I'd be driving up to be ready for first chair but hey if you have a headlamp you wouldn't be the first night skier.



Always wanted to try that.

Oh yeah... this is the bitch thread... stupid magic for not having night skiing!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Always wanted to try that.
> 
> Oh yeah... this is the bitch thread... stupid magic for not having night skiing!



they do


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 7, 2011)

Stupid Vermonth for not allowing them to install lighting.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Stupid Vermonth for not allowing them to install lighting.



Stoopid bunch of crunchy granola munchers... :roll:


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 7, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Stupid Vermonth for not allowing them to install lighting.




Stoopid typing skills:angry::dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


>





bvibert said:


>



Keeping these near the end of the thread so that tjf doesn't have trouble finding them... :lol:



tjf67 said:


> Yeah come on Up load them u big puss.  B stuff was funny can wait to get home to hear the bump one.  Its Un-American of u if you don't.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Stoopid typing skills:angry::dunce:



I thought it was some sort of VT thing that I didn't understand...


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 7, 2011)

LMFAO I totally missed the hundred dollar bill thing the first time


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I thought it was some sort of VT thing that I didn't understand...



I thought he was talking about Martini & Rossi.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 7, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> I thought he was talking about Martini & Rossi.


Nah I don't like none of that stinkin Eye-talian stuff in my vodka or gin:lol:


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Keeping these near the end of the thread so that tjf doesn't have trouble finding them... :lol:



Ha funny. Best part is billski.  Bill is a great resource but he is out of his chicken.


----------

